

Bin Ladin's Bookshelf: technical books - jhallenworld
http://www.dni.gov/index.php/resources/bin-laden-bookshelf?start=9

======
Sarkie
I found this funny at the time:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13467407](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-13467407)

------
nooron
Cool to see. Is its release a reaction to Sy Hersh's article (about which I'm
agnostic), or is this a coincidence?

